# Pursuing my ambition to become a Game Designer



## GamerSlayer (Mar 21, 2014)

Guys, I completed 10th this year and am awaiting my results and am pretty sure to get scores which enables me to take up science. I am taking Science stream next year and opting for Physics, Chemistry and Maths. As an additional I am taking up C++. Now, I want to become a game designer and am being forced to take up science in particular due to physics. IIT seems worthless to me because of one reason, you won't get to choose which course to take up until and unless one dosen't get a good rank and I don't see any incentive for me to take the risk. My plan is to finish off a course here in India and go abroad because I don't see a scope for the gaming industry here. So guys, tell me what course should I take here in India and a college for me to join and also guide me on what I should do to pursue and achieve my ambition.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2014)

As a hobby, try and learn indie game development.. Learn Unity 3D via web tutorials, master javascript and learn to draw simple sprites, try making your own midi soundtracks etc.. Dont attempt every thing at once, just be focused and work your way out..
I myself am learning these


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 21, 2014)

Btw, is stuff like Photoshop and coreldraw help?!


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry for the english. What I meant to say was that will learning photoshop and CorelDraw help me?!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> Btw, is stuff like Photoshop and coreldraw help?!



Ofcourse it will help, Skills like those are very essential in game designing..  making Textures, sprites and stuff like that..
If you have a steady hand, you might also try drawing sprites .. Youtube is filled with excellent tutorials and such

However, Game designing as a career, especially in a country like India is not worth it.. But I would still encourage you to work on it as a hobby and if you are any good at it, you may consider being an indie game-developer..


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 21, 2014)

As I mentioned, neither do I see a scope for the gaming industry in India. I will obviously go abroad. I would say that my drawing skills are a little low. Is drawing physically really necessary?!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2014)

Not really.. It depends on what aspect of game designing you are interested in and what kind of game you are developing..
But for starter indie game development (team size 3-4), pixel art and basic spriting is very essential IMO


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 21, 2014)

Still Drawing skills are required ma FRIEND !


----------



## seamon (Mar 21, 2014)

I tried some game-making in class 9. Mostly modifying Pokemon versions. That ****'s hard, gets tedious pretty quick especially without a good guide. It's completely different from actual gaming. There's a Institute in banglore dedicated to making Indian game makers. I heard Square-Enix comes there every year looking for potential game-makers.


----------



## anky (Mar 22, 2014)

seamon said:


> I tried some game-making in class 9. Mostly modifying Pokemon versions. That ****'s hard, gets tedious pretty quick especially without a good guide. It's completely different from actual gaming. There's a Institute in banglore dedicated to making Indian game makers. I heard Square-Enix comes there every year looking for potential game-makers.


can you pls tell the name of of that institute, i am going to banglore after 3-4 months and wish to join some institute for gaming, i know nity and have made some games(small games) with the help of online tutorials, but i wish to learn 'maya' , 3DS MAX etc.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 22, 2014)

Okay, since you guys insist, I might actually try to improve on my drawing skills. But right now, which is the main software in which I should train myself?!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 22, 2014)

even I want to know the name of this institute in blore

   [MENTION=161285]GamerSlayer[/MENTION]
any one of BE/BTECH/MSc/MCA are ideal choices for a career in gaming after 12th
you can do part time course in game design during your graduation
software to learn are : photoshop, zbrush, 3d studio max. you can move on to others after these, including blender, maya, bryce, poser. after that try your hands at unity or unreal. 
can do a lot with webgl, so might even want to look into that


----------



## seamon (Mar 22, 2014)

I myself saw the name in a SKOAR previous year. I need to find that to tell the name. Someone look up?

Trivia: The headmaster owns an Alienware 17.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 22, 2014)

Is it enough to complete one of the courses mentioned by Anorion and go abroad?!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2014)

Id recommend you focus on  BTECH CSE from a REPUTED institute, it will maximize ur chances of going abroad


----------



## Anorion (Mar 22, 2014)

noo... it is not enough. that is to get you prepared and ready for going for professional, full-time post-graduate course in game design. you can do that here or abroad, but in either case, you will be required to present a showreel or portfolio. the admissions procedures for these courses start around October even when the course starts in the next July, you will have to plan even more ahead if going abroad. if you dont know the technologies involved after doing BTech/BE, it's no time to learn and prepare a portfolio/show-reel for the post graduate course in time for the admissions. but by the time of your graduation itself you can do a post-graduate diploma in game design which will tremendously increase your chances of getting into a specialized course. you get a head start in the course as these are usually intense and cover around 18-20 modules or subjects, done within 1-2 years.

there are some institutes that have BSc in game design. Avoid.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 22, 2014)

That's ok. I am asking how much to do here in India?!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 22, 2014)

that depends. till graduation, prolly do in India. after that pick from between the job profiles available in the placements at the end of the post graduate course.


----------



## seamon (Mar 22, 2014)

What are some good colleges for B.Tech CSE BTW? I plan to pursue coding in game-designing.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> What are some good colleges for B.Tech CSE BTW? I plan to pursue coding in game-designing.





Nerevarine said:


> Id recommend you focus on  BTECH CSE from a REPUTED institute, it will maximize ur chances of going abroad



Qualifacation is enough, your work counts more than institute you got certificate from

Internships are great for finding out what kind of work you wanna do during graduation.

answering some earlier questions
art is lighting, texturing, concept, prep, rigging, cameras, particle fx, 
dev is terrain, I/O, porting, networking, maintenance, collisions and physics
design is levels, AI, prototyping, testing, storytelling


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 23, 2014)

Anorion said:


> <b>Qualifacation is enough, your work counts more than institute you got certificate from</b>
> 
> Internships are great for finding out what kind of work you wanna do during graduation.
> 
> ...


Tell about people who think that IIT is better than all others !


----------



## seamon (Mar 23, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Tell about people who think that IIT is better than all others !



There's MIT but to get there you have to be a super-student.
I am guessing:-
1.Consistent school performance.
2.Debating skills.
3.Leadership qualities(I am guessing school council).
4.Good SAT score.
5.EC activities.

On a side note, you missed ^_^ in your gif.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 23, 2014)

Its not that those skills are not required for admission in MIT but you need these skills to get pass MIT .. And sorry that i missed because it was taken from a website ... i didnt made it


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 23, 2014)

prepare for sat and toefl and try to get 100% scholarship and get into mit or any good us college ..


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 24, 2014)

Now, BTech vs MIT?!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 24, 2014)

MIT. easily.


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

The chances of an Indian getting into MIT is less than 1%.

- - - Updated - - -

@op btw how much are you expecting in the boards?


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, 10 CGPA after upgradation? For me, Hindi screwed everything up. Since I am a South Indian, Hindi ain't my native language.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> The chances of an Indian getting into MIT is less than 1%.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @op btw how much are you expecting in the boards?



How about doing BTech from India and then going for MIT?! Also, how in the hell can I get into MIT?! Is there any scholarship opportunities for it?!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 25, 2014)

How can anyone compare Btech with MIT ? MIT is a college and Btech is a course ! ... listen slayer if you want to do Btech from India and only thing you have to do now is study for IIT or you wont get easy admission ... and Btech is a bachelor course then comes Mtech ,which is master course which you may do in MIT ! for indian getting admission into MIT is just difficult because they take up a test of English language which failed many students and i know you , you will pas that test .. considering scholarship .. MIT website says that for people they teach them at their best considering their paying capacity they charge their fee .. AFAIK scholarship program is there !


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 25, 2014)

of course he is just a kid who is confused.Even getting into iit is less than 1%.Go for mit imo


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

The chances of getting into IIT is 2% for an Indian of General category. 
For MIT you have to get a good score in SAT and perform well in the interview. 
You can do a major in any engineering stream in MIT instead of B.Tech here in India. They are the same thing I think.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 25, 2014)

i have a similar ambition and want to do design or coding, i am preparing for iit, and will do btech from a reputed college, *am i on the right track?*
i think that gaming, tech integrated into life (google glass etc) and app developement is the next big thing after the huge social media explosion.
i heard that there is a good institute in Pune, dedicated to things like gaming and animation, can anyone tell its name?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 25, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> of course he is just a kid who is confused.Even getting into iit is less than 1%.Go for mit imo


LOL ?? then what is IIT ment for ??

- - - Updated - - -



flyingcow said:


> i have a similar ambition and want to do design or coding, i am preparing for iit, and will do btech from a reputed college, *am i on the right track?*
> i think that gaming, tech integrated into life (google glass etc) and app developement is the next big thing after the huge social media explosion.
> i heard that there is a good institute in Pune, dedicated to things like gaming and animation, can anyone tell its name?


One of my friend is studying vfx from MAAC try that .. not sure if its any good .....


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

IIT ranks 51st in world college rankings. MIT is #1.
That being said, it's no simple feat to get into MIT.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 25, 2014)

I got the college name, and i wanna go there
anyone knows about it?
*www.dsksic.com/


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> I got the college name, and i wanna go there
> anyone knows about it?
> Top Animation School | Video Game | Industrial Designing



YES!!! That's the one.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2014)

OP, I think you donot understand the gravity of how tough it is to even get admission in a good Indian college, forget MIT,.. I ve seen EXTREMELY talented people with tonnes of scholarships and achievements fail to get into MIT (instead opting for IISC)..
just try your best to secure good grades and get into a reputed indian college and give indie game development a fair try. I believe a good indie game with a killer idea can earn you loads of money without much investment


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> OP, I think you donot understand the gravity of how tough it is to even get admission in a good Indian college, forget MIT,..* I ve seen EXTREMELY talented people with tonnes of scholarships and achievements fail to get into MIT* (instead opting for IISC)..
> just try your best to secure good grades and get into a reputed indian college and give indie game development a fair try. I believe a good indie game with a killer idea can earn you loads of money without much investment



Can you please elaborate and substantiate your statement with examples? Oh pretty please.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 25, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> *am i on the right track?*


yep



seamon said:


> YES!!! That's the one.



the square enix competition one also? dsk is not in blore
facilities and placements are bound to be good, but institute seems expensive

MAAC is ok as a part time course, or as an additional qualification, not as the only one.


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea forgot about exact place and idk why I thought it was in Bangalore lol.
Yea Square Enix comes there I think.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes dsk fees is sky high..do you know any other good colleges in pune? you live in pune right?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 25, 2014)

nope live in mum
One college in Bangalore is ICAT, and students there did win some competition held by Square Enix

Zynga, EA, Sony, Gameloft, Disney all hire from India, but the whole industry is downsizing. every big studio has had major layoffs within the past 3 years.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> Can you please elaborate and substantiate your statement with examples? Oh pretty please.



The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Orissa | Oh God! He wants man to travel in time

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/b...trumental-to-success/articleshow/17028783.cms


He didnt get the scholarship for MIT though.. He's a nice guy and My classmate -_-
PS: You may not believe me, but he was called to Buckingham palace to recite a self made poem, by royal society of england.. Just google it if you dont believe

And here's one more, also my class mate
*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/if-one...g-no-exams-difficult/articleshow/17028781.cms

Also failed to get into MIT, he's currently in IIT KGP

I can name a few more but they arent googlable


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

He didn't get just the scholarship or the admission?
This makes me realize that I am pretty much screwed. IDK what to do now. I think I gotta stick to Indian colleges for now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2014)

He was selected for MIT but without scholarship.. very few people can afford it's fees..
He got a perfect 2400/2400 in sat practice test organized by some IIT


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> He was selected for MIT but without scholarship.. very few people can afford it's fees..
> He got a perfect 2400/2400 in sat practice test organized by some IIT



MIT fees per annum=37 lakh INR. I think they generously give scholarships.
They give nearly 1,08,93,65,376 INR in scholarships to International students alone. This is the actual figure awarded in 2013.
I am preparing for SAT too right now. :/
I hope I get a good score.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Orissa | Oh God! He wants man to travel in time
> 
> *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/b...trumental-to-success/articleshow/17028783.cms
> 
> ...



No offense but where do you stand in comparison?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2014)

> No offense but where do you stand in comparison?


Puny Puny NIT RKL


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Puny Puny NIT RKL



nice!! which course? 
I'd love to hear some un-googleable examples as mentioned above. Actually I am researching on this subject and any help will be appreciated.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 25, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] what are you doing,are you in college?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> nice!! which course?
> I'd love to hear some un-googleable examples as mentioned above. Actually I am researching on this subject and any help will be appreciated.



Btech CSE, but please.. we are going OFF topic.. its time to stop


----------



## seamon (Mar 26, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] what are you doing,are you in college?



I am in Class 12 from today onwards.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 26, 2014)

oh 
giving a safe and sure upgrade path in India 
do BTECH. institute does not matter.
Do a bunch of internships during the vacations of the graduations, figure our a specialization.  
at same time do part time post graduate diploma in game design from any local institute. Arena or MAAC are some pan-india examples, but there are more institutes that offer the same course. topics covered should be zbrush, 3ds max, photoshop and either unity or unreal. finish before final year.
then do full time post graduate diploma in game design/ game dev or game art depending on your strengths/interest from professional institutes with industry connections and placements at end. There are courses at NID/ICAT/DSK/Srishti/MITID... there might be others. there will def be more options by the time you guys graduate. many of these institutes are not UGC/AICTE certified.  
get into a gaming studio with placements. or go back to one of the places you interned at.


----------



## seamon (Mar 26, 2014)

What is the fee structure of DSK anyway?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 26, 2014)

it changes and is increasing every year. say a dd/cheque during admission, then one each at every term or semester for dsk. it includes residential charges. 
many of these institutes have graduate courses as well, check them out. but they might not be UGC/AICTE certified.


----------



## anky (Mar 26, 2014)

i just found this
GDC: Here's How You Can Get a Job in the Video Game Industry - IGN


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> What is the fee structure of DSK anyway?


its really high, from what i read yesterday it can be upto 4 lkh per year and another person said 30 lkh for 4-5 yrs, cant confirm any of them
i really wanna go there but the fees, it not like i can afford it but ill always feel guilty for spending so much and what if it doesnt work out well?


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 27, 2014)

So, should I just forget MIT and go for this institute in Pune?! Tell me one thing, if I were a resident of the US, then getting into MIT would have been any easier?! And tell me something, how in the hell do you guys have so much knowledge on these courses and streams and stuff like that?!


----------



## seamon (Mar 27, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> So, should I just forget MIT and go for this institute in Pune?! Tell me one thing, if I were a resident of the US, then getting into MIT would have been any easier?! And tell me something, how in the hell do you guys have so much knowledge on these courses and streams and stuff like that?!



Never stop dreaming. If you have a dream, you gotta protect it.
Once you get in 12th, you will automatically learn this stuff. For a US citizen, getting into MIT is still pretty tough. It's the best college in the world. What else do you expect?


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 27, 2014)

This may be a silly question but does playing games like CoD Online help me in any way?! I mean it's an FPS and whenever I play, I try to improve my skill. And btw, how do you have so much knowledge on this matter?!


----------



## seamon (Mar 27, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> This may be a silly question but does playing games like CoD Online help me in any way?! I mean it's an FPS and whenever I play, I try to improve my skill. And btw, how do you have so much knowledge on this matter?!



Playing online games will destroy your chances as it will take away your time etc.
From my entire short carrer of game developing (2 months) I can tell you this, designing a game is nothing like playing it.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 27, 2014)

I know that. But is playing on a limited basis gonna help?!


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 27, 2014)

And btw, I will reply to the posts from 8th next month onwards because I am going to my native land for an occasion and I won't find the comfort of Internet there. Sorry for this cuz I know I posted this thread for my questions.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 27, 2014)

dont just stick to one game, ply various indie titles etc to get to know about level design, art and stuff


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 6, 2014)

Just know that the town-builder game "Banished" one of the top rated game on Metacritic ( in the past 6 months or so), was made by ONE GUY, ALL-FRIGGIN-ALONE. Its not a mod or a add on sh*t like Counterstrike 1.6 or Dota...its a proper city builder with really innovative UI designs(you can rearrange HUDs like you do in Photoshop and all, now why didnt other devs think of that before??) 

Go indie, lots and lots of people will be more than willing to kickstart your project with $Millions$ and then you can ditch their a$$ and sell your project to Zuckerberg-like-people for $Billions$


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 6, 2014)

So, if I start trying out some softwares related to games, should I go for indie?!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 6, 2014)

Why not just become Zuckerberg-like-people ??? ever thought of that ?

- - - Updated - - -

Slayer you even know what is Indie ?


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 6, 2014)

[MENTION=146650]nikhilsharma007nikx[/MENTION] What I meant to say was that should I try softwares to edit simple indie games.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 6, 2014)

Actual game developers are not "gamers".. Get it out of the head that you are doing something constructive, if you spend long hours gaming..
Ofcourse, you may try and taste various games to see the mechanics and all, to try and replicate them to learn but gaming in general has nothing to do with gamedevelopment
Start with Unity 3D course by Brackeys, if you are really serious about gamedevelopment, then you will get better at it


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 6, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> [MENTION=146650]nikhilsharma007nikx[/MENTION] What I meant to say was that should I try softwares to edit simple indie games.


You cannot edit pre-made games. If that were to happen then all the developers would be IN LOSS.Try Unity as said by other members.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 6, 2014)

One of the guys said something about Pokemon games. Anyways, will surely try Unity.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 6, 2014)

yes, modifying open source indie games is great for learning
canabalt is an example of an open source indie games with multiple games based on the engine in the stores

one guy doing everything alone is possible... but it involves a wide range of work. Aerox is an example. apart from making the game, composing the music and marketing.



GamerSlayer said:


> And tell me something, how in the hell do you guys have so much knowledge on these courses and streams and stuff like that?!



Doing Game design in a studio called Motion Makers. joining Multimedia Technologies course in ICAT from July.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 6, 2014)

*open.commonly.cc/

Thanks!
this has a bunch of games with their source codes..
might help if you wanna fiddle around


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the website. I am on the Ipad right now since I am not home. Will check it out as soon as I reach home.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 9, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/lqdJM36.png


----------



## tkin (Apr 9, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> *i.imgur.com/lqdJM36.png


Heh, unless you're designing levels with an SDK, a game programmer needs to do plenty of coding: ZeniMax Careers

And maths, well games are all about vectors and physics


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2014)

Game Maven from Crunchzilla

more here > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/programming/182192-interactive-online-programming-tutorials-thread.html


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey guys, I am taking PCM with Computer Science (C++). I have done this with the assumption that Physics is very much necessary for my ambition. Am I right? Should I take Commerce?!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 15, 2014)

Wth ! are you trying to say that you would be happy to be with Commerce Hun ??? i would rather say stick with science ... physics is very much necessary and still you don't have your goal at a fixed point so i would suggest to keep other options always open .Don't worry too much and start preparing for IIT till its too late.


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 26, 2014)

ok so my condition is same like OP. i am pretty sure of getting a 9.8 or 10 in my boards. i also want to be a game designer. 

so i have plenty of time nowadays as holidays are on and as stated here, currently i am downloading Unity 3D and will try it out. currently i whatsoever have no knowledge in designing. unlike OP, i don't play much games as my pc sucks, a pD,2GB RAm and a 210. will i need a good pc to run unity? and unlike op, i am pursuing iit with computer science. *am i on the right path?* i have also joined an coaching institute for PCM and i am looking to join an coaching institute for computer science. which coaching institutes should i go for?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 26, 2014)

how did I miss this thread!! I have already posted info in some thread, am going to repeat.

In any game development studio there will be many artists, programmers, designers, managers. If you start your own company or go  indie you do everything yourself. If you want to join a big company you must select one of the four tracks I have mentioned above.

If you want to work for next big FPS game or Next big MMO you should join one of the big companies!

To join a big studio like Activision, Valve, Blizzard, Riot... you must be in US, not here in India.

1. For Artist you should be good in photoshop, Maya, 3ds max, even production tools. 
2. For programming you should kick ass in coding, must be from good US college. if you do b.tech here, then MS must in US

Take up science in 11th or PUC, CS in Engineering then get good marks on paper, then go to US for MS in game development.

You could choose to work on game engine, such as crytek or unreal or unity3d, working on game engine is entirely different from working in a game studio.. game studios make games using the game engine.

game engine programming is the core programming job.. is  3d graphics programming. Its no where near as pretty as playing a game or even as nice as making a game. Its too much math.. vectors.. and algorithms.
and physics engine programming, its a different ball game all together..

the game programmers, they work on the game itself, not the engine, they take the game engine, the physics, then integrate all the assets, the models, images, audio and then add game logic to it, the AI, the win-lose conditions, the way the world behaves..

To make a high quality game like call of duty or battlefield, it takes team of over a hundred people over two years, just see the credits.

Finally, 
Some companies like Riot hire only people who play Leage of legends, most other companies don't bother.. you should be good at what you do..
however its mostly gamers that end up in game studios..

however crytek may hire PhDs and super nerdy programmers.. and even microsoft, google, apple, nvidia, amd will hire PhD who don't know sh1t about gaming..

Its these people at Microsoft work on DirectX, remember directX is backbone of all gaming.. same with google android and apple iOS..


Indie track.. in this case ..why even go to school ?
Here there are no limits, start your own company like Rovio(Angry birds) Or big studio (blizzard)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

err.... Good suggestions but if anyone's interested in Game designing, should stick to learning Game designing (IMO)
PS: C#  >>>>> java script if you are gonna use Unity


----------



## seamon (Jan 6, 2015)

I wonder what OP( [MENTION=161285]GamerSlayer[/MENTION] ) has decided......JEE or SAT


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 6, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> err.... Good suggestions but if anyone's interested in Game designing, should stick to learning Game designing (IMO)
> PS: C#  >>>>> java script if you are gonna use Unity



woah how did this thread become alive?

and after reading my previous post i.e #79 I'm laughing 
I ended up with 8.8 due to internal school **** and i completely gave up on CS for now.   first IIT then CS


----------



## seamon (Jan 6, 2015)

Meanwhile, I am on my way......


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> woah how did this thread become alive?
> 
> and after reading my previous post i.e #79 I'm laughing
> I ended up with 8.8 due to internal school **** and i completely gave up on CS for now.   first IIT then CS



8.8 in what exactly ? 10th board ? that is not bad, albeit scoring in 10th board is much easier ..
dont give up on CS, atleast try joining a  similar stream as to CS..


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jan 6, 2015)

I have decided to go for both! Will try SAT but I really don't think, with the developments in the past few months that I would be able to afford foreign colleges even if I score exceptionally well in SAT. So I am gonna go for JEE coaching from next year to cover both JEE and bitsat up and give SAT a try too! And someone in Delhi with some experience please suggest me a good coaching centre I should take up for JEE in 12th.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a different plan. Im planning to score a hefty score in 12th and going to NTU as suggest by seamon. Will give both JEE and SAT and try to get in NIT if not NTU. How is my plan ?


----------



## seamon (Jan 6, 2015)

^Good plan. Giving SAT will increase your chances. Start filling up NTU application, I think deadline is mid feb.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm in 11 now so its just my aim to work my freaking ass out in 12 th ....


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 6, 2015)

BTW what is their fees?


----------



## seamon (Jan 6, 2015)

GamerSlayer said:


> I have decided to go for both! Will try SAT but I really don't think, with the developments in the past few months that I would be able to afford foreign colleges even if I score exceptionally well in SAT. So I am gonna go for JEE coaching from next year to cover both JEE and bitsat up and give SAT a try too! And someone in Delhi with some experience please suggest me a good coaching centre I should take up for JEE in 12th.



Unless you can get into IIT(not even NIT), MS in a good US college(MIT,Stanny, Berkeley) becomes next to impossible. If you can't afford the fees(30 lakhs pa), your best bet is to study in India. US Universities want your money period.

Scholarships are for the extremely talented(2400 SAT + SAT 2+ Nobel prize winner+ Olympics champion). Public universities(Berkeley,Umich,Ga tech,Purdue) don't give scholarships to Internationals. Private universitites(MIT,Harvard,Stanny) give but most of them are need aware(your chances go down if you ask for money). I am talking about top 10 universities here.

- - - Updated - - -



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> BTW what is their fees?



27 lakhs pa if you don't take the grant. If you take the MOE grant, you pay half that amount but you have to sign a bond wherein you have to work for any Singapore registered company for 3 years. You may freeze the grant for 2 years if you want to pursue MS in some other country or Singapore itself.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 7, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> 8.8 in what exactly ? 10th board ? that is not bad, albeit scoring in 10th board is much easier ..
> dont give up on CS, atleast try joining a  similar stream as to CS..



lol scoring a 10 on 10th board is easy but the school *****d everyone's grade. also i took IP(java+MySQL) as 5th subject.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 7, 2015)

I got a 9.6 from giving boards in 10th


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 7, 2015)

Would have got 10 if I would have given school exam!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 7, 2015)

Seamn the fees that's too much I thought it would be for the whole degree but that's per annum ....I guess I gotta go to the IIT road only


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jan 7, 2015)

There you go! I guess Indian would never grant you freedom unless you aren't rich?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 7, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Seamn the fees that's too much I thought it would be for the whole degree but that's per annum ....I guess I gotta go to the IIT road only


check this out Game Design & Developemnt College, Course in Chennai
fees is reasonable, about 3 lakhs for all the years, but changes every year, so can't say exactly how much. Campuses are in Blore and Chennai.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 7, 2015)

I was. Looking out for abroad


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jan 7, 2015)

Anorion said:


> check this out Game Design & Developemnt College, Course in Chennai
> fees is reasonable, about 3 lakhs for all the years, but changes every year, so can't say exactly how much. Campuses are in Blore and Chennai.



But first I need to get something to my name by joining some college? Guess I will have to first do something from some renowned college b4 joining this na? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 7, 2015)

Not needed, you can also go for Game Programming College, Course in Chennai
but yes, it is a good idea for anyone going into this field to get a leg up by going for a part time course in game design in local institutes while doing their regular degree such as BTech
or learn by yourself using tutorials and create a portfolio
the software to learn are - photoshop, 3ds max and/or maya, zbrush, unity or unreal


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jan 11, 2015)

I will study whatever it is that I have to. I just need the guidance to get my line right!


----------



## DVJex (Jan 12, 2015)

Not sure if anyone linked this yet but if you are looking to get into the game dev industry, make sure you read Gamasutra. The earlier you know about it the better.
And the best guidance you can get is : Create games. Doesnt matter what it is since you need to build a portfolio.


----------

